# Hot or Not? Clear LED Taillights for Audi B7 A4/S4/RS 4



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Say the words "clear" and "LED" in the same sentence and the name "Altezza" rather uncomfortably resonates in my head. These two words make for preconceived notions of cheesiness but the clear-ish taillights on the R8 GT have shown me that clear doesn't necessarily have to be of the cheese variety. So when I flipped open the latest issue of Audi Driver magazine and spotted these taillights from UK Audi Tuning shop BM Town, I wasn't immediately put off. I can't decide if I like them and, honestly, would like to see them on a dark B7 to get a better feel for the look. For those not into clear but looking for LED look, BM also has them in red with clear or tinted reverse segmentation. The shots show LEDs in solid masses and not in shapes like OE Audi taillights. Shots of operation or with various brake, tail, etc. lights operating would help but you can find more pics of all of these over at BM-Town's website. Check them out after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

illumination pattern is key with these things. maybe if they could be modified for OEM patterns there is promise. also depends on how darkly tinted the smoked version is. they might work if you were trying to go for a certain theme that normal smoked tails wouldn't fit. however, at close to $600USD, it would not be my first mod...


----------

